# In need of a Maxey.



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Im in need of a maxey just so the guy i found to make them can see it in "person".

Also whats the bar spacing between the cage fronts?

Thanks
Mark

P.S dont mind paying for posting there and back either.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone?


----------

